# Wait for 5D IV? Get a7R II?



## Hovik (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi guys,

I'm really confused on what to do. Returned my 7D II and sold the only crop sensor lens I had. Now found a buyer for my 5D II, supposed to be sold by tomorrow.
Plan was to get rid of both cameras and order 5D III, which goes for $2500. I have 3 L lenses covering the range - 16-35, 24-70, 70-200. So figured one camera, 3 lenses and I'm done. 
But I just looked at release dates of the 5D series and this is how they went:

5D - announced 22 august 2005
5D II - announced 17 sept 2008
5D III - announced 2 march 2012

First gap is 3 years. Second gap is 3.5 years. We're 3.5 years away from announcement of III.

Surely this means something is cooking at Canon? Would I be stupid to order III now and watch the price drop significantly as IV gets announced? Will there even be IV? 6D II? UGH!!!

Should I just forget Canon body for now and get Sony's a7R II with an adapter to use my lenses? But I heard autofocus won't work as well and that'll definitely hurt the type of photos I usually take - fast moving cars.

Part of me just wants to sell the 5D II tomorrow and just be without a camera for a while. 

Any thoughts appreciated !


----------



## Rob5589 (Sep 8, 2015)

I suppose you have to ask yourself what the MK III won't do for you now that you _hope _the MK IV will.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 8, 2015)

Well, they DID release the 5Ds and 5D SR model, the 50-MP powerhouses....why do Canonites conveniently ignore that camera model so often?

I think it's possible that Canon might release a 5D IV this summer. Maybe to counter a new camera that Nikon announces. I dunno...the entire 5D line of classic, II, and III premiered right around $3499, dating all the way back to the original model. Late in life, Canon chops a grand or more off the price, sometimes throws in a printer, and so on. Right now the 5D Mark III is a good value, but it **is** now an old-ish camera, and the Nikon D750 does what the 5D III does, better, for less money, with a better sensor. I think Canon needs a new *pro-lite* body to repel the D750.

The new A7 II...looks like they finally got most of the kinks out. Not sure what the focus speed in  good light is on fast subjects. With manual focus and an adapter...ehhhh....

You could be correct; Canon might NOT continue the 5D series into a Mark IV...they could go to an eight, or a nine series. And the 6D Mark II--they desperately need a lower-cost, yet high-spec camera to compete with Nikon's D610 and D750 bodies for the segment that shoots 'seriously' enough to warrant buying expensive full-frame lenses like 24-70,70-200 + 85mm "kits" for weddings, etc.. The 6D's single cross-type AF point is a feature-list buzz-kill. The 6D is just way too bare-bones to be exciting I think, to the kind of people who WANT a FF Canon...

Me? If you have a three-zoom trinity, just buy a 5D-III and skip the Sony.


----------



## Hovik (Sep 8, 2015)

Rob5589 said:


> I suppose you have to ask yourself what the MK III won't do for you now that you _hope _the MK IV will.



Great question and thanks for responding. Guess I can't really know that until I see what IV has to offer. Last 3 years I lived with II while everyone around me went to III, I'd rather not be a generation behind this time around again! lol

I realize III is a hell of a camera and I'm sure I'd love it.


----------



## Hovik (Sep 8, 2015)

Derrel said:


> ...
> Me? If you have a three-zoom trinity, just buy a 5D-III and skip the Sony.



Thanks for a great post, Derrel! All valid points. Another upside to III would be a smaller learning curve, familiar territory, etc. Sony does seem like it would be an experiment I could potentially regret later, but the specs on that camera are pretty insane!  Thanks again.


----------



## Rob5589 (Sep 8, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Well, they DID release the 5Ds and 5D SR model, the 50-MP powerhouses....why do Canonites conveniently ignore that camera model so often?



Great point. It is odd that everyone seems to be yearning for a MK IV yet the 5D S/SR models go unnoticed.


----------



## Hovik (Sep 8, 2015)

> Great point. It is odd that everyone seems to be yearning for a MK IV yet the 5D S/SR models go unnoticed.



My understanding is that these cameras are for photographers who shoot for huge posters and prints, otherwise III is supposed to be just as good. 99.9% of everything I do is online.


----------



## coastalconn (Sep 8, 2015)

Hovik said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Any thoughts appreciated !





Derrel said:


> Well, they DID release the 5Ds and 5D SR model, the 50-MP powerhouses....why do Canonites conveniently ignore that camera model so often?
> 
> I think it's possible that Canon might release a 5D IV this summer. Maybe to counter a new camera that Nikon announces. I dunno...the entire 5D line of classic, II, and III premiered right around $3499, dating all the way back to the original model. Late in life, Canon chops a grand or more off the price, sometimes throws in a printer, and so on. .


Like this deal? Canon EOS 5D Mark III DSLR Camera and PIXMA PRO-100 Printer Kit  LOL
$2149 after rebate with the pro-100 printer, 13x19 paper and some other swag.  Should be able to sell the printer for $150 and the OP just saved himself another $500..  I would imagine Canon will release the 1dX2 first, then maybe the 5DX(as rumors call it) in the early winter.. But just a guess..


----------



## jaomul (Sep 9, 2015)

I'd wait a few weeks until real world users got to use the Sony with Canon lenses and see if it did what I wanted. 

If yes then I'd go for the Sony, if not I'd pick a Canon that suits


----------



## Derrel (Sep 9, 2015)

It might be a good idea to let this one percolate up from beneath the limestone...maybe go without for a couple of weeks, like you said. This might be a bigger decision that 'we' are making it...maybe you really do not want to be with Canon, for some reason that's not apparently clear by your writing, but perhaps which will come to you in time.

Just thinking out loud, on-line.


----------



## jaomul (Sep 9, 2015)

If you wants to spend 3000 + on a camera, but have doubts, no harm in doing a little more comparisons. It be bit of  a pain spending this money on a Sony or Canon and being disappointed. To be fair a 5d3 is fab, but the Sony is kind of very hyped. It's specs are taking the limelight. In a while when the honeymoon period between new a7r2 and its new lovers is over, you'll get a much more balanced idea of how good it actually is


----------



## Hovik (Sep 9, 2015)

Another issue a buddy of mine brought up is even if IV gets announced soon, it might still be months before they start shipping, leaving me without a camera for longer than I'd want to.



Derrel said:


> It might be a good idea to let this one percolate up from beneath the limestone...maybe go without for a couple of weeks, like you said. This might be a bigger decision that 'we' are making it...maybe you really do not want to be with Canon, for some reason that's not apparently clear by your writing, but perhaps which will come to you in time.


I don't have strong feelings towards one brand or another, not a diehard by any means. I have all Canon lenses and have had Canon DSLRs for a decade. Switching to a different platform while exciting could potentially be a bad choice, specially to something so different and new as the a7R II.

I suppose I could order it and play with it for a week, then decide to keep it or not. That's one option...


----------



## runnah (Sep 9, 2015)

I'd skip the Sony. Mostly because they are releasing versions like crazy and next year when the A7RIII comes out you'll be wanting that one.


----------



## FotosbyMike (Sep 9, 2015)

I would also have to agree what must above, wait. So a few reasons why people don't think able the 5Ds is the way is was marketed and some of the specs:
5.0fps vs. 6.0fps in the 5D3 - not really an issue unless you are shooting sports
Native ISO 100-6400 vs. 100-25600 giving the edge to the 5D3 in low light but for the most part in low light and good glass (like you have) not a big issue. 

A few things to think about if you happen to try or buy the A7II DON'T cheep out on the adapter buy a Medabones.


----------



## Hovik (Sep 10, 2015)

For first time in I don't even remember how long I'm without a camera. II got sold last night, $900. I'm leaning towards ordering the III instead of Sony. That BandH deal brings the price of the camera after rebate to $2149, I have about $50 credit with them, so 2,100. Shipping is free and no tax. If I can sell that printer quickly even better.

Thanks everyone for the input ! You guys were very helpful. Now keep fingers crossed for no huge announcement from Canon in the near future! lol


----------



## ronlane (Sep 10, 2015)

FYI the rumors over at Canonrumors is that the 5D mk IV won't be announced until late this year and the release probably won't be until about April of 2016. As Derrel said, the 5Ds and the 5DsR were released this summer. These are more for studio portrait and landscape photogs.

The latest rumors that I am seeing are for the next body to be announced is the 1Dx mk ii.

Now to answer your question, there is certainly nothing wrong with the 5D mk iii, heck I would love to have one for myself. I was in the same boat you are in during the middle of July. I was waiting to find out about the 5D mk iv or getting the 7D mk ii. I finally decided that I would get the 7D mk ii for football season and then see what the 5D mk iv has to offer if/when it is announced.

good luck.


----------



## runnah (Sep 10, 2015)

Funny enough I've been using the 7DMKII way more than the 5DMKIII. Well for photos anyways.


----------



## Hovik (Sep 10, 2015)

I liked the 7D II, great camera, took that and 5D II on a couple of long roadtrips, got to compare them. I wanted to downsize to one body and 3 lenses and not have to carry 2 cameras around with 4-5 lenses, the bag was too big, load too heavy, and I found myself constantly wasting way too much time deciding which camera to use... Ultimately I decided to return the 7D, get rid of 5D II and just get one camera to keep for the next couple of years. Had to go full frame, just works better for me. Hopefully I made the right choice.


----------



## runnah (Sep 10, 2015)

I shot mostly birds this summer so I liked the crop factor and the high FPS of the 7D.

Normally tho I prefer the quality of the 5D.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 10, 2015)

@runnah has the set up there. Sports and birds with a 7D mk ii and a 5D for pretty much anything else.

That's what I'm talking about for sure.


----------



## jaomul (Sep 10, 2015)

Come on guys, you know ye wish ye had gone nikon....

Hides


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 10, 2015)

jaomul said:


> Come on guys, you know ye wish ye had gone nikon....
> 
> Hides



I know you are messing  but wondering if they would still be frustrated or wanting - like Coastalconn and others.  So, the D750 for example - great camera, seemingly everything a photographer needs; sensor, dnr, low light etc. etc.  But not 10fps, small in the hands according to some (that is one of the factors), not a crop (that is a factor), different lens selection than what Canon offers (that is a factor), buffer, amount of weather sealing, built like a tank or not.....

What would really be nice is if we could breed the cameras or simply have them made to order like a computer.


----------



## jaomul (Sep 10, 2015)

Ya messing, I wouldn't bring wrath down on myself by seriously saying one brand is definitively better than another.

To be honest I think the d7200 is enough for an enthusiast birder/sports person but I can see where 6fps is limiting (not for me)and the buffer isn't bad compared to previous d7100 (which was terrible buffer wise for such a n expensive camera). I used a friends 7d2 the other day, I have now kind of forgot the canon menus but boy is that thing customizable and built like a tank. 10fps is something else

At this level of camera some do some jobs better, saying which one is better is a tough call


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 10, 2015)

jaomul said:


> Ya messing, I wouldn't bring wrath down on myself by seriously saying one brand is definitively better than another.
> 
> To be honest I think the d7200 is enough for an enthusiast birder/sports person but I can see where 6fps is limiting (not for me)and the buffer isn't bad compared to previous d7100 (which was terrible buffer wise for such a n expensive camera). I used a friends 7d2 the other day, I have now kind of forgot the canon menus but boy is that thing customizable and built like a tank. 10fps is something else
> 
> At this level of camera some do some jobs better, saying which one is better is a tough call



Yup yup, can you imagine how crazy it is for a newbie?  So you bounce all over the internet gathering information.  You find several people seemingly being objective and honest saying 'the gap between crop & ff cameras has narrowed' in several ways or, 'it's tough to buy a bad camera these days'.  One brand will leap frog the other historically.
Then you make your way to TPF and get all of our opinions, knowledge, biases, etc.  My own schtick is to go look at photos made with any 3 or 4 or 5 year old cameras by someone who knows what they are doing.  Then decide if you need the latest greatest best of the best.

BTW - I think you are very fair and honest in your posts regarding 'what camera should I buy' threads.


----------



## jaomul (Sep 10, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > Ya messing, I wouldn't bring wrath down on myself by seriously saying one brand is definitively better than another.
> ...



Thanks. I get (got ) half my hobby interest in photography by swapping, trading etc. It's not possible anymore as the secondhand market here has crashed and I'd lose to much. Between that and getting goes off friends gear in a local camera club I think brand loyalty isn't really worth much, but what someone likes to do with there camera is. I try to give a helpful opinion but at the end of the day I am not half as experienced as most here, so if I'm contradicted or put someone wrong I'm (usually) happy to be guided myself


----------



## runnah (Sep 10, 2015)

Canon knocked it out of the park with the 7dmkii, it was really the D300 replacement that folks have been begging for on the nikon side for years.


----------



## gryffinwings (Sep 10, 2015)

runnah said:


> Canon knocked it out of the park with the 7dmkii, it was really the D300 replacement that folks have been begging for on the nikon side for years.



Even though I own a Nikon, I'm still wishing Nikon would make an equivalent, who knows, maybe I'll pick one up, but when that time comes maybe Nikon will have something similar.


----------

